# boots for skinny/smaller feet?



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been having trouble really dialing in the last couple pairs of boots I've owned (Ride Jacksons, Forum The Kicker).

I've been getting heel lift after the first couple runs. But if I really crank on the BOAS/quick pulls, I get major foot pain and cramping, mostly b/c I'm cutting off circulation I think.

I can't seem to find a good middle ground.

Are there any specific boots/brands out there that make a boot for smaller/skinnier feet? 

I played a ton of soccer (almost year round) from when I was five through college, and I have a sneaky feeling stuffing my feet into tiny soccer cleats stunted their growth a little bit.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> I've been having trouble really dialing in the last couple pairs of boots I've owned (Ride Jacksons, Forum The Kicker).
> 
> I've been getting heel lift after the first couple runs. But if I really crank on the BOAS/quick pulls, I get major foot pain and cramping, mostly b/c I'm cutting off circulation I think.
> 
> ...


I've been very happy with Nike Kaijus. Replaced the inserts with superfeet reds. Had the same problem with BOAs. Just could never get the right fit. Always either too loose, or too tight.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Salomon f series and most of the nitro range run narrow


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You wont love the answer but consider going to a traditional lace boot. Boa boots tighten universally so if it doesn't fit your foot perfectly you'll never get proper hold without hurting your foot. Look at at this way, you tighten the Boa boot and it gets snug around your toes and ankle but your heel doesn't quite have hold, theres no way to tighten the heel any more without over cranking on your toes. You can try and find one of the dual zone Boa boots and it will help some but they are substantially more expensive.

Traditional laces allow you to zonal tighten each section of the boot so you can make each part as tight as you want without overtightening any other part of the boot. If you are stuck on a quick lace version like I said try finding a dual zone boa or you just need to try on a million single boa boots until you hopefully find one molded the exact same way as your foot but that can be like finding a needle in a haystack. I love Boa boots, so handy, but for proper fitting they just are rarely the best bet.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> You wont love the answer but consider going to a traditional lace boot. Boa boots tighten universally so if it doesn't fit your foot perfectly you'll never get proper hold without hurting your foot. Look at at this way, you tighten the Boa boot and it gets snug around your toes and ankle but your heel doesn't quite have hold, theres no way to tighten the heel any more without over cranking on your toes. You can try and find one of the dual zone Boa boots and it will help some but they are substantially more expensive.
> 
> Traditional laces allow you to zonal tighten each section of the boot so you can make each part as tight as you want without overtightening any other part of the boot. If you are stuck on a quick lace version like I said try finding a dual zone boa or you just need to try on a million single boa boots until you hopefully find one molded the exact same way as your foot but that can be like finding a needle in a haystack. I love Boa boots, so handy, but for proper fitting they just are rarely the best bet.


boa also comes as boa focus which is available in 2 and 3 zone tightening, not just 1


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bseracka said:


> boa also comes as boa focus which is available in 2 and 3 zone tightening, not just 1


Yup, thats what I was referring to as "dual zone". It definitely helps although it doesnt always fix the problem. I always recommend going with them though if you're set on a Boa boot and can afford the price jump. Single Boa boots are either the exact perfect fit or end up being nearly useless in higher performance situations. I've been fortunate enough to find a few that fit me perfect but it took a lot of looking and testing. Traditional laces are the safest and easiest to get a perfect fit though.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

outside of boa every major manufacturer has a zonal speed lace system available. personally I think traditional laces are fine for park and some all mt riding, but have to much slop in them. if using traditional laces, lacing hockey skate style helps with the slop


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bseracka said:


> outside of boa every major manufacturer has a zonal speed lace system available. personally I think traditional laces are fine for park and some all mt riding, but have to much slop in them. if using traditional laces, lacing hockey skate style helps with the slop


Traditional laces are the most accurate fitting boot you can get. It's why every pro and backcountry rider sticks to them. If you aren't getting them tight enough you aren't cranking them down. Create a handle between each eyelet to really help tighten each section. It may be what you refer to as hockey lacing but basically its doing the first part of tying your shoes (before you get to the bunny ears, just the loop one lace around the other) and pull on that to tighten. You will more than be able to cut off circulation this way if you want. The issue should never be getting your boots tight enough, it's getting your boots too tight, no matter the lacing system.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> *Traditional laces are the most accurate fitting boot you can get. It's why every pro and backcountry rider sticks to them*.


I'll resist calling you a liar, but this is an amazingly inaccurate blanket statement. Feel free to provide evidence to prove your point.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You can call me a liar when you show me proof of any pro riding guys in single boa and really even double boa boots. No offense, and yes it's a tad of a blanket statement to say "every", but I have worked in the industry my entire life, ridden with pros from Lib and Flow and so on, spoken with just about every name you can imagine in the industry (yes it's true Danny Kass is a douchebag and Joseph Condorelli who runs Grenade now is even more of a coke head than you'll ever know), but every one of them rides/supports lace. Obviously you can tighten Boa boot's over and over until your foot falls off but that far from makes them the best fitting boot. I personally ride a Boa only because I was lucky to eventually find one that fit perfectly and don't have to have a budget for finding equipment. But People need to know the negatives and how these work. T-rice, White, Lago, Jones etc. don't ride Boa and they as well as I can put a lace boot on you so tight you'll lose feeling in your foot in minutes.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Lago for example has a pro model boa boot with Flow which is funny because he actually is sponsored by Nike and rides a traditional Nike lace boot. Not trying to hate on any tech or you, but I don't just make this stuff up. Its important to be impartial and honest on these sites. If you are 100% focused purely on fit and tightening areas without tightening others, a traditional lace with a good liner is your best bet.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks all - sounds like a trad lace boot might be best. 

Ugh...back to the days of taking 15 minutes to put on boots...ha.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would try different boots. Salomon makes boots for smaller feet. I get huge heel lift in Burton boots but I have Salomon F3.0 and they got good heel hold.



lab49232 said:


> T-rice, White, Lago, Jones etc. don't ride Boa and they as well as I can put a lace boot on you so tight you'll lose feeling in your foot in minutes.


are you sure on that? pretty sure T.Rice wears his T.Rice model DC boots.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd also suggest Ride boots as an option for narrow heels. My FULs are probably the best-fitting boot I've ever had. I did have to experiment with some j-bars and footbeds to get them just right though...


----------

